# 3-Day Old Trip In-App Tip



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

I received an (unexpected) in-app tip from a 3-day old trip. Anyone has an older one than this?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The fact that you received a tip is impressive, regardless of age.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

That's not unusual at all, in my experience with Uber Eats. My theory is, when people order food they just eat.. then the next time they happen to open the app to get a ride or order UE again, there is a prompt about their last ride or food order that requires action, including a prompt to rate/tip for their last ride/food order.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> I received an (unexpected) in-app tip from a 3-day old trip. Anyone has an older one than this?


To date, my best is next day.


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Here’s one.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Whoa!! Record breaker!


----------

